# A few spiders from my holiday



## hermit (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got back on the tail end of three weeks off which I have spent at my Dad's place on the island of Terceira, part of the Açores (Portuguese archipelago). While visiting and hanging around I did try to keep an eye out for the smaller wildlife (the island is teeming with cattle, fowl, sheep, etc.). Just sharing a few photos of some of the critters we encountered.

These yellow spiders, which I believe are _Argiope bruennichi_, get very large indeed and were very prolific all over the island. In my Dad's yard alone there were at least a dozen webs, most of them large adults. By the wood pile, there were five of them almost cohabitating. The webs all sharing common anchor points. Two of them even set up in parallel only inches from each other. Apart from those, we spotted a fancy green katydid of some sort and several small super-fast wall lizards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarcan (Sep 24, 2011)

nice Argiope!!


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice pics! hope you had a good time...


----------



## blazetown (Nov 9, 2011)

For some reason the look on the cows face makes me laugh.


----------



## hermit (Nov 9, 2011)

blazetown said:


> For some reason the look on the cows face makes me laugh.


Gary Larson is directly responsible for making cows funny for the rest of eternity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome katydid. I had a pet katydid once, when I was a kid (7, 8). I put it in a pile of grass on a table outside and left it there. It didn't leave, even though it could have. A few days later it was dead.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice stuff 
The third picture is an _Agalenatea redii _(Araneidae).


----------

